# Mega Haul of plenty... 1st real post (pic heavy)



## mirauk (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello everyone! So I had completed Project 10 Pan a few weeks ago, and as you can imagine 3 months not buying a thing left me very thirsty, lol!
Here goes...











MAC Spring Colour Forecast & top ups order...





Rhapsody In Two Mineralize Blush, Prep+Prime powder, Azalea Blossom & Ripe Peach





Colour 3 & 4 palettes, and Painterly Paint Pot (why have I never tried this before???)





L: Rosy Outlook, Da Bling, Lala, Very Violet.
R: Black Tied, Beauty Marked, Mythology (such a disappointment), Retrospeck.





Fix+ (broken nozzle though!), Mineralize SatinFinish in NC25, Cremesheen Glass in Boy Bait & Partial To Pink, which are both my new favs!





Lippies, Creme D'Nude, Equality, Beigeland, Phlox (which actually surprised me a little!)





OPI AIW minis, Boots 17 nail polish in Fairy Cake, Sherbet Lemon, Parma Violet, Kanebo KATE gel Liner in BK-1 and Designing Eyebrow palette.





Barry M nail polish L-->R: 291Cobalt Blue, 292Navy, 299Racing Green, 290Spring Green, 296Coral, 305Pink Flamingo, 302Fushsia.





GOSH nail polish: 550Purple Heart, 045Silk, 57Peachy, 60Lambada... I'm soo in love with Purple Heart!





Lancome Primordiale Yeux & Aqua Fusion SPF 15 and a freebie!





Barry M Natural Dazzle Bronzer and a GOSH powder brush





Lancome Color Fever 204, Barry M 101Marshmallow, GOSH Darling, Barry M Lip Lacquer Crayon 05.





L'Oreal Lash Renewal serum & Telescopic Explosion, Maybelline Falsies, GOSH Love That Beige e/s





MeMeMe (Benefit dupes) in Beat The Blues 2Moonbeam, PussyCat, PoppyTint.





Sleek palettes in Sunset & Acid





Sleek palettes in The Original and Storm... which I still have not used!!





L'Oreal Studio Secrets Primer, which is fast becoming a HG item!





Another Lancome Freebie, with bith Lip options! I love my local Lancome counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








LM Foundation Primer, Shu U cleansing Oil, lash glue & liner refill, NARS Laguna & Orgasm (which I couldn't have purchased quicker!)

And some non MU items...





A free Diptyque Mimosa candle from SpaceNK, and some jewellery from China Town Market in London.





YSL 'Y' Shooboots from the Matches Fashion Boutique sale (woohoo!)

And finally a fluffy little lovelie called Hershey (I can't bear to be apart from her!)





Now all I need is some new spring/summer clothes, maybe a new handbag, some bits from MAC LOL collection... Oh dear god I need to be restrained, lol!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow!! Your haul is amazing! Also, Hershey is adorable!!! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## blusherie (Mar 12, 2010)

Congrats on finishing project ten pan! Amazing haul! Enjoy all of your new stuff!!


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Crazy haul! I've heard great things about the Sleek palettes. Hope you enjoy all your new goodies!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Mar 12, 2010)

What a great haul! Such a cute little hamster too


----------



## Civies (Mar 12, 2010)

Hershey is soooo cute! I use to adore hamsters, I've had them for 4 years


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, that is quite a haul!  Hershey is adorable, too!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)

Enjoy!!


----------



## obscuria (Mar 12, 2010)

This is a great haul. Hershey is the best part!


----------



## LindaP (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome Mega Haul!

What is Hershey?  Mouse, gerbil??  He is TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## n_c (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome haul!


----------



## Poupette (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome haul! Hershey is the best part though!


----------



## La_Vernis (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LindaP* 

 
_Awesome Mega Haul!

What is Hershey?  Mouse, gerbil??  He is TOO CUTE!!!_

 
looks like hamster. I had to awe at the last picture, and everything before that seems like a dream haul.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Mar 12, 2010)

wow!!! enjoy!


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 12, 2010)

Great haul, enjoy your goodies.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 12, 2010)

Hershey is adorable!!!!!  Amazing haul!!


----------



## M.A.C.Seduction (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow that is a pretty impressive haul.  I love how you mixed in a few department store brands.

The boots are awesome


----------



## Nicque (Mar 13, 2010)

super haul, thanks for sharing


----------



## mirauk (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LindaP* 

 
_Awesome Mega Haul!

What is Hershey? Mouse, gerbil?? He is TOO CUTE!!!_

 
She is a hamster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking everyone!!!


----------



## mirauk (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.Seduction* 

 
_Wow that is a pretty impressive haul. I love how you mixed in a few department store brands.

The boots are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry I missed this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks, I haven't hauled like this since Oct'09 maybe... So it was definetly overdue! I have no issues with H/E or DS makeup, although I've struck Maybelline off my list forever!?!

(And the Boots were a congratulatory gift to myself) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy cow! That is quite the You are very ready for spring


----------



## vala (Mar 13, 2010)

omg so many great things!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow such a great haul!


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of haulage!  I can't even fathom a project 10-pan, I'm working on project 1-pan ATM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I wanna haul a hammie!!!  I've had a few in the past, but I took it really hard when the last one died a few years ago, because she was still young and she just got a cold or something; I was too crushes to "replace" her.  But lately I've been really wanting one, I just can't find the space in our tiny 1-bedroom condo.  Thanks so much for posting the pic of Hershey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used to have one with her colouring too.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 14, 2010)

woah woah woahhh.HUGEE HAULL! love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahah  & hershey is sucha darling!


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 14, 2010)

Loving Beauty Marked, Equality (which apparently I had overlooked until now) & the cremesheens.

Awesome haul and I admire you dedication to your 10 pan. I don't think I could ever do it.


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## shannyn92 (Mar 14, 2010)

aww hershey is to die for! i must go to my mac soon to get those color palettes!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow! Huge HAUL! I like everything you bought! And Hershey is soo cute!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Mar 16, 2010)

wow awesome haul !!
enjoy


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 16, 2010)

Awesome haul.  Enjoy!  Hershey is adorable.


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 16, 2010)

That was a massive haul!

I love the Barry M nail colours your purchased. I can't wait to go to the UK this summer and finally get my hands on some of Barry M's stuff.


----------



## mirauk (Mar 17, 2010)

@StarrySim...
Go for it, I have 3 pets (all of which are my first animals, except goldfish)
I know I wiil be bummed when anything happens, but at least they are living the spoiled life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Snarkling, 
P10P was Very hard for me as I'm not only a beauty junkie, also a shopping addict and I have a lack of self control. So as you can imagine, all 3 of these are a very deadly combo! I'm pleased I completed it successfully, and I'm open to doing it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus the purple palette is a must have!

@mintbear82
Barry M is prolly my fav nail polish brand, as it has never failed me yet! Where are going in the uk??? I bet you're excited (yet here's me trying to escape) lol

Thanks everyone again...


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm so jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great haul!!


----------

